# On my walk today I saw.....



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

.....evidence of a turkey crossing paths with a rabbit (or weasel?)

What did you see on your walk today?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Rain, rain and more rain!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Put your camera in a plastic bag and take a photo of a Scottish rock or something!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> .....evidence of a turkey crossing paths with a rabbit (or weasel?)
> 
> What did you see on your walk today?


You saw the cutest poo ever!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Rufus is so cute Did he see you darn too bad he doesn't know how to work the camera


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Rufus!! Your the sweetest boy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We saw snow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We saw snow
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So did we but it was from last night and early this morning. Molly had a great time in it but I didn't take any pictures. I got a flexi leash and it's amazing she ran around and had so much fun. Donna no equafleece?? Molly wears her's daily! So bet Willow had a nice birthday!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> So did we but it was from last night and early this morning. Molly had a great time in it but I didn't take any pictures. I got a flexi leash and it's amazing she ran around and had so much fun. Donna no equafleece?? Molly wears her's daily! So bet Willow had a nice birthday!


Jake's is to big and willow runs from it so I've been skimping on it at times. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> .....evidence of a turkey crossing paths with a rabbit (or weasel?)
> 
> What did you see on your walk today?


That's a turkey & a hare - weasels are tiny!!
I wish I discovered a Rufus on my walks x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That's a turkey & a hare - weasels are tiny!!
> I wish I discovered a Rufus on my walks x


I love that you know that.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I could be very wrong - but I guarantee it's not weasel footprints x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You haven't seen our weasels called fishers here, they are immense!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I could be very wrong - but I guarantee it's not weasel footprints x


Amazing you are beautiful and an animal tracker too I love it!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> You haven't seen our weasels called fishers here, they are immense!


I have now! I've just been googling them - they are whopper weasels!  Ours are tiny little things, very rarely seen - but vicious & will kill a rabbit ten times it's own size! X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

We saw beer cans plastic drink cartons a pair of discarded knickers bottle tops dog poo take away food cartons with food in and also a turkey carcass. All left behind by the animals that roam our woods.
:argh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> We saw beer cans plastic drink cartons a pair of discarded knickers bottle tops dog poo take away food cartons with food in and also a turkey carcass. All left behind by the animals that roam our woods.
> :argh:


I thought you had been walking through the town centre early on a Sunday morning! The remnants of Saturday night revellers


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That sounds awful Christine!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I thought you had been walking through the town centre early on a Sunday morning! The remnants of Saturday night revellers


Our town centre is surrounded by open fields and small areas of woodland. There are cycle tracks from the centre leading to different parts of the town. Theses areas are popular with dog walkers. They also make the town very scenic. Plenty of rubbish bins and dog poo bins.
Of course they are also popular with the dumpers.
Before I had my dogs they were only admired from the comfort of car or bus.
The council do a great job of trying to keep them clean and tidy but a losing battle. The rubbish is strewn over a wide area and dogs running free can find lots of little treasures to bring back to you.
When we were on holiday in Thailand we saw a Tesco trolley in a ditch


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bloody tesco..... They get everywhere!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is Tesco? and by trolley do you mean shopping cart?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What is Tesco? and by trolley do you mean shopping cart?


Tesco is a large supermarket like Walmart. Yes shopping cart at the time I don't think Tesco had a store in Thailand.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

On my walk today I saw a huge branch that I tried to carry but it just didn't work out for me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She was trying to write us a message in the snow Renee, like a mouth and foot artist! You should have let her keep it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I had a lovely walk with the dogs this morning  
At this time of year Sunday is the only morning I walk in the light - it makes such a difference, particularly when it is not raining

Fairlie I'm so jealous of your lovely wilderness and Christine I so sympathise with you and the rubbish. 

And all of you with snow, rather than mud it would be so nice to bring clean dogs in after a walk 

Don't you feel sorry for all the poor people who don't have dogs and don't have to go out every day (several times a day) and enjoy our wonderful world.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely lovely! I also feel sorry for the poor people who have not discovered ILMC so they can come daily and see spectacular photos of the worlds cutest dogs enjoying their worlds! 

Will walk Rufus shortly and try to discover something new!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi beautiful pictures! I can't believe you have no snow and that your amazing dogs can still go into the water. If Molly went in the water here she would be a frozen cockapoo with hypothermia for sure


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> She was trying to write us a message in the snow Renee, like a mouth and foot artist! You should have let her keep it!


It was so long she tried to walk with it but couldn't she made me laugh she looked like a tight rope walker


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I had a lovely walk with the dogs this morning
> At this time of year Sunday is the only morning I walk in the light - it makes such a difference, particularly when it is not raining
> 
> Fairlie I'm so jealous of your lovely wilderness and Christine I so sympathise with you and the rubbish.
> ...


I exaggerated slightly not as bad as it sounds.
Just come back from one half hours walk with the dogs it was such a lovely sunny afternoon.
I walked away from the centre out to outskirts and towards nature reserve. Much better the only things I saw were some rubber medical gloves 
The only thing a bit quiet not so many dog walkers this time of year and you feel a bit vulnerable.
Roll on the spring and we can go to the caravan and have some lovely walks on the Norfolk beaches.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We are just back from the beach. I had to twice remove dirty tissue from Nina's mouth. It was disgusting. Makes me so cross, there were lots of people around and twice I yelled why do people not just use a bin! I was like a crazy woman. The second tissue looked bloody, it was disgusting. Thankfully the walk was otherwise wonderful and it is an extremely clean beach (apart from the 2 minging tissues Nina found).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We've had a great walk in delamere forest today, very busy with people, mountain bikers and dogs - poor ruby got chased and harassed by two basset hounds (one had very long legs) she was really scared and was running around trying to escape them, they just kept chasing her, I think they were playing. I eventually managed to bend down on the floor and open my arms and she jumped right in!! 
We saw another Cockapoo in also in a onesie, and a gorgeous little cavapoo puppy on his first big outing. X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

.....the firepit












Wait a second. Where are the hotdogs, hambugers and the marshmallows?


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

......lots of mud! Had a great family walk with friends on Hampstead Heath. Woody had a ball playing with other dogs but he always managed to find the biggest, deepest patches of mud. unfortunately I didn't have camera or phone to take a picture but he wasn't apricot coloured or fluffy by the end of the walk.

He did manage to dry off whilst we had lunch in a very nice dog friendly pub!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

On our second walk just now we made a new friend a blind dog called Rusty ( I thought of Bette!). She was so gentle with him. Now that she is older she adapts to whatever dog she meets. When she was a puppy she would jump all over their head but she was very gentle with the blind dog. He walked up to her and she stayed calm and they just sniffed each other. The she did crazy circles around him

We also looked at Lake Ontario there were a few ducks floating around


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Has it not frozen over yet? Is it global warming or does it not normally freeze your way?

I love Molly for being gentle with the blind dog. It needs a seeing eye dog of its own.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous view. & bless Molly been gentle - do you think dogs have a 6th sense and know about these things?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Has it not frozen over yet? Is it global warming or does it not normally freeze your way?
> 
> I love Molly for being gentle with the blind dog. It needs a seeing eye dog of its own.


I have never seen the lake frozen sometimes it freezes a bit close the she shoreline but not very much!



Tinman said:


> Gorgeous view. & bless Molly been gentle - do you think dogs have a 6th sense and know about these things?


I have no clue but if a dog is acting silly she will to and if it's a serious dog she will just sniff and mimics the other dog. It's the strangest thing. Last year at this time she would just jump in every dogs face! She is such a good girl now I love her even more


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous view. & bless Molly been gentle - do you think dogs have a 6th sense and know about these things?


I wouldn't be surprised. I read somewhere that in Germany after the First World War, the doctor who came up with the idea of guide dogs for the blind did so because his German Shepard was deliberately getting in the way of blinded soldiers in his hospital when they strayed too near a staircase. 
Poppy would have just tripped them up and stole their slippers and any tissues they may have.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. I read somewhere that in Germany after the First World War, the doctor who came up with the idea of guide dogs for the blind did so because his German Shepard was deliberately getting in the way of blinded soldiers in his hospital when they strayed too near a staircase.
> Poppy would have just tripped them up and stole their slippers and any tissues they may have.


Datun walnut...... I was reading your post in awe at your wisdom, 
Then ended up "lol"'Ing at your description of poppy in a similar scenario!! Bloody cockapoos eh??


----------



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

It wasn't today, but about midnight on Christmas eve I was letting Daisy out one last time before bed and she started barking into the darkness towards the north side of our house. I finally look around there and several deer take off from my backyard, across the lot next to us and down the street. The next morning I told the kids I'd seen Santa's reindeer and we went out to look at the hoof prints.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is funny. There was a Canadian Tire ad this winter where a dad put a huge sign of lights on his roof saying "Sam lives here" because the boy had moved and was scared Santa would not find them. I added that because your post reminded me of the lengths people go to to prove that Santa is real.


----------



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

fairlie said:


> That is funny. There was a Canadian Tire ad this winter where a dad put a huge sign of lights on his roof saying "Sam lives here" because the boy had moved and was scared Santa would not find them. I added that because your post reminded me of the lengths people go to to prove that Santa is real.


Okay, I'm going to admit how nutty I am about Santa. Our house is custom built, designed it myself. We have a gas fireplace in the family room which requires a small vent but not a full chimney. Well, I had the builders extend it all the way up past the roof line anyway (it didn't cost much more). Basically, I have a non-functional, decorative chimney on the side of my house. The reason I did this? For Santa to come down.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Tinman said:


> That's a turkey & a hare - weasels are tiny!!
> I wish I discovered a Rufus on my walks x


Me too, he's so yummy and cute! 😍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't see much on my walks today - really foggy, closed in and damp.
But i did think these fog drops were amazing and lovely.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh I like the dew droplets!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I liked them too - but I must admit I seriously had forgotten that thick fog is very wet. I thought as we set out - good it isn't raining, and didn't put the girls equafleeces on.... big mistake. Fog is afterall, just an enormous wet cloud sitting on the ground


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yes.. It does wonders for my hair


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the photo Marzi. Thank you. 

We went for a walk and when we came back there was something little, and yellow and mischievious in our mailbox!  I am so excited but I will let him tell the story of how his day was himself. (It might take awhile before he learns to type.)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh YD!! Woohoo!


----------

